# 27/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I missed another one. Was really looking forward to setting up a shot for my theme, but I waited until the last minute and then sick young'uns came before playin'.

And now we're on the down hill slide to the finish. I've really enjoyed the weeks I could participate in. Heck, I've enjoyed the ones I didn't get to shoot for. 

And now for this week's theme. For me this one is a no brainer. The theme is:

CHRISTMAS

I know some folks don't celebrate Christmas and such so I'll remind everyone that the weekly theme is always "optional". If you prefer not to take and post a Christmas photo simply take and submit a photo of some sort, as long as it complies with the rules and family oriented nature of this forum. Just make sure your photo is taken within the time frame of this challenge thread, which I will include below, as usual...

Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between the posting of this thread and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread and will be removed. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## sgtgacop (Dec 22, 2010)

*Oh Christmas Tree*

Took these on Tennessee vacation.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 22, 2010)

One pic only but I do like them. Im sure its pretty up there this time of year!! Keep the christmas tree pic! And Browtine I should be able to join back up in this weeks challenge ive been slackin lately.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2010)

*May your Christmas*

be blessed.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 23, 2010)

JOY TO THE WORLD   

and a

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## cornpile (Dec 23, 2010)

*Glory to him on high*


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 23, 2010)

i was NOT gonna miss this week !!! me and angie worked hard on this shot with dixie !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 24, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

Beautiful shots everyone!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2010)

Great shots y'all! I will try to get my shot tomorrow!


----------



## carver (Dec 24, 2010)

*Fine shots guys,Merry Christmas*


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 24, 2010)

I tried some diffrent things with the shutter speed n whatnot to maybe get a good pic of our tree that shows the colors and only came up with one decent one lol. From my family to everyones on here..have a great CHRISTMAS!


----------



## jicard3 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Good looking shots everyone.*

That light is hitting miss Dixie just right, I think it's great. I hope Santa was good to everyone! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's what my Christmas was all about this year. Aside from the real reason for the season of course... Just a snap taken while we were enjoyin' Santa's payload drop.


----------



## captnkelli (Dec 27, 2010)

These shots are great.  Here is mine.


----------



## carver (Dec 27, 2010)

Those are some cute kids Chris


----------



## Browtine (Dec 27, 2010)

carver said:


> Those are some cute kids Chris



Thanks!


----------

